# Help! Jerking!



## coreeenie (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not so familiar with hedgehog behavior yet, so I'm not sure if I'm over-reacting to things supposedly normal to hedgehogs. I've noticed, sometimes my hedgehog would jerk - not vigorously like a vibration - but more like when humans sneeze and they jerk backward? But she does it like 8 consecutive times and then go on as usual. Then today, as she was sleeping I peeked into her house and saw her tummy kind of moving in a wave-like motion? I'm so worried. Could it be an indigestion or something? She's eating well though. And I'm from a tropical country, no problems with cold weather then. What could this be?  Thanks.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

First thing that came to my mind, are you sure she is a SHE and not a HE?

Also, in another thread you mentioned thinking that she is infested with mites... have you gotten something for that? Could it be a muscle spam for being too itchy or something like that?

Hopefully someone will come in soon to tell if it's normal or not.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I believe the jerking motion is normal (if it's what I'm thinking). Kind of a pulsating, hiccup sort of jerking, about 5 times or so in a row, then it stops. If it's like that, then it's completely normal. Don't know WHY they do it. 
I don't know about the tummy motion.
Hope that helps a little!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

could babies make the belly wave?
I know they can in us humans,(I have a 3year old boy seen it happen) but I don't know with a hedgie


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

PJM said:


> I believe the jerking motion is normal (if it's what I'm thinking). Kind of a pulsating, hiccup sort of jerking, about 5 times or so in a row, then it stops. If it's like that, then it's completely normal. Don't know WHY they do it.
> I don't know about the tummy motion.
> Hope that helps a little!


Norman has done this from time to time. I wasn't overly concerned about it since he seemed to go back to "normal" when I'd see what was going on, but it's good to know that it's standard hedgie shenanigans.


----------



## coreeenie (Jan 23, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> First thing that came to my mind, are you sure she is a SHE and not a HE?
> 
> Also, in another thread you mentioned thinking that she is infested with mites... have you gotten something for that? Could it be a muscle spam for being too itchy or something like that?
> 
> Hopefully someone will come in soon to tell if it's normal or not.


Mhmm, she's a she  And I brought her to the vet 3 days ago and he gave her her first dose of Revolution and Oridermyl for her nose they did the scraping on.

She hasn't done it since last night though. If more worrisome behavior show up, I'll probably take her to the vet again. Thanks so much everyone for replying


----------

